# Expect to see more chavs in tapout



## PrideNeverDies

JD sports are now stockin

http://www.jdsports.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10151&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&mfpartNumber=&freeText=tapout


----------



## SteSteez

Haha thats madness, very strange seeing this but it has become reality.

I've never bought/worn Tapout - as well i've always associated the brand as the slag of mma world, as in it would sleep with everyone to be known.. not saying it's ugly, it probably goes down well - it's just i prefer Clean 

Their stuff looks alright quality, but at the places i train at - yes the chav pr**k does wear tapout, and the sound lads who actually watch the sport wear Spawl


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Ive got a few t-shirts I train in, they were like 12 pounds from usa sites

though I love my thiago alves pitbull shirt


----------



## Kunoichi

Thought getting tapout paraphernilia when I started - mostly a gi and a rash guard/top.

Delayed purchase for thankful reasons (wasn't sure about gi size so decided to buy my first at the dojo) and only a couple of months later I was glad I didn't.

I've only seen another female ever wearing a tapout top (that I can think of) with "badass" acessories, at one of the UFC afterparties earlier this year. I thought it was so "hey-look-at-me, I'm a cool chick, I'm one of the guys", it completely threw me off.

Or maybe it was the known female rivalry that got on my nerves, but whatever the reason I didn't like it.


----------



## marc

those prices are shocking


----------



## danny boy

TBH though the chavs probably can't afford the Tapout prices lol


----------



## hendy1992

SteSteez said:


> Haha thats madness, very strange seeing this but it has become reality.
> 
> I've never bought/worn Tapout - as well i've always associated the brand as the slag of mma world, as in it would sleep with everyone to be known.. not saying it's ugly, it probably goes down well - it's just i prefer Clean
> 
> Their stuff looks alright quality, but at the places i train at - yes the chav pr**k does wear tapout, and the sound lads who actually watch the sport wear Spawl


My favourite brand mate.


----------



## Razorstorm

I herd this was gonna happen, JD are running a test to see if they sell. A bit like footlocker did


----------



## Kunoichi

danny boy said:


> TBH though the chavs probably can't afford the Tapout prices lol


They can if they give up greasy spoon for a whole week.

You're right, they won't be able to afford this.


----------



## sjharvey

Nothing wrong with Tapout. On a separate note i think some of the Venom shorts look good. Are the Ryko gloves any good?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Why am I thinking chavs will buy .. theyll just steal the shirts to match their burberry jackets and caps


----------



## SanshouMatt

I only ever expect to see chavs in Tapout..


----------



## Kunoichi

Affliction to follow up. Fink about it, who wouldn't want to wear skulls to school, uh? It don't get any bad arser.

Ok I'm done


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I actually think chavs would prefer a picture of a weed leaf rather than a skull .. or a picture of money

mmore chance of buying a rashad evans silver star shirt


----------



## Kunoichi

jeevan said:


> I actually think chavs would prefer a picture of a weed leaf rather than a skull .. or a picture of money
> 
> mmore chance of buying a rashad evans silver star shirt


Way to steal my mojo, brah.


----------



## SteSteez

Was in Trafford Centre tonight (local mall) and a host of male clothing places had affliction/silver star onsale, aswell as other non-mma related brands but were stealing the mma design concept... no mma products in all of these stores, just the tee's and those "stylish" jeans that have the affliction look,aswell as Rockport/Timberland boots.... every store had a young pakistani lad in them as the store assistant - talk about demographic targetting.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

you mean shit stores like xplicit

rockport is the ultimate sign of muslims

I dont know how they can sell affliction or silver star since a lot of the designs have a cross on them


----------



## sjharvey

I happen to like alot of the art work on mma tees an the way the jeans look. Ive always liked that style of clothing. No Fear t-shirts have improved alot over the last few years, never used to like em but some of their designs have really improved. I jus wear what i happen to like, like hoddies for example. My favorate item of clotheing yet they get so much crap cos of stupid little thugs.


----------



## Beards

I used to like the tapout gear, but once I heard that about JD, I totally went off it.

Saw my first chav this morning with a Tapout beanie with his trackies and berghaus jacket!

"Aww Mayte, I'm a cage fyter lyk jordans bloke! I'll smash ya face in!"


----------



## sjharvey

hahaha What a TWAT


----------



## marc

SteSteez said:


> Was in Trafford Centre tonight (local mall) and a host of male clothing places had affliction/silver star onsale, aswell as other non-mma related brands but were stealing the mma design concept... no mma products in all of these stores, just the tee's and those "stylish" jeans that have the affliction look,aswell as Rockport/Timberland boots.... every store had a young pakistani lad in them as the store assistant - talk about demographic targetting.


I was in machester the other day and theres a shop in the centre selling silver star t shirts for between Â£60 and Â£80 :wtf :wtf :wtf

Jonny bones T was Â£60 and the GSP T's where Â£80...the RRP is Â£39.99


----------



## SteSteez

People are paying it though? see how long they last instore at that price....

Major reason why its rare i'll buy anything in the high street.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

folk pricin it like ed hardy


----------



## photographymatt

jeevan said:


> folk pricin it like ed hardy


I like some of the ed hardy designs, but I looked at the prices. Im not cheap, but those prices made me not want the clothes anymore why so much?


----------



## Rob.L

Since Ed Hardy arrived in TK MAXX its EVERYWHERE, mostly chicks wearing it. Not purchased much in the way of outgoing MMA wear, kind of making myself a target when out and about. Although I don't think many people will recognise anything other than tapout. I like some of the affliction stuff but I prefer them without the labels all over them.


----------



## garf

Personally I like to train in Â£2.99 tshirt from soccer sport or whatever its called nowdays. Spending loads on a named tshirt to just roll in is just not that bright. Training is expensive enough without trying to be fashionable on the matts. Wearing out & about is a different story.


----------



## james8

marc said:


> I was in machester the other day and theres a shop in the centre selling silver star t shirts for between Â£60 and Â£80 :wtf :wtf :wtf
> 
> Jonny bones T was Â£60 and the GSP T's where Â£80...the RRP is Â£39.99


im pretty sure i went in that shop the day after 105 (shortly before ram raiding are way out of the car park) everything in there was expensive they had some nice stone island stuff but even that was about Â£20 pound a item over priced


----------



## Bodyactive

Tapout will have their names on every piece of MMA merchandise by the end of 2010. Oh yeh,too late its already happened!!


----------



## SteSteez

Hey bodyactive... not looking for any employees are you?

I will work for food


----------



## Kunoichi




----------



## Bodyactive

SteSteez said:


> Hey bodyactive... not looking for any employees are you?
> 
> I will work for food


Will you work for jam butties and out of date protein drinks?


----------



## SteSteez

haha... Seriously though - the Bolton/Manchester store i know where they both are, have popped in a few times when i've ran dry.

Need any staff? have retail and sales experience.

Need money to continue mma training


----------



## scullcrusher

alex reid killed it for me!


----------



## AlanS

scullcrusher said:


> alex reid killed it for me!


damn near killed british MMA for me!


----------



## Kunoichi

Alex Reid soon to be the next gen of sport heroes, right after Giggs is decrowned. You go girl.


----------



## Bodyactive

SteSteez said:


> haha... Seriously though - the Bolton/Manchester store i know where they both are, have popped in a few times when i've ran dry.
> 
> Need any staff? have retail and sales experience.
> 
> Need money to continue mma training


We just had a recruitment drive in our Manchester store due to the expansion so you just missed out mate. Keep an eye out on our website, we're expanding all the time and the jobs usually apear on there first. Think we've ran out of short dated protein shakes now though so its just the jam butties for the time being!!


----------



## sjharvey

I'll be in Stockport for 2 weeks from the 22nd but would stay up there if i got work.


----------



## bcfc_4life

SteSteez said:


> Their stuff looks alright quality, but at the places i train at - yes the chav pr**k does wear tapout, and the sound lads who actually watch the sport wear Spawl


Yeah dude SPRAWL 4eva. much better quality shorts too.


----------



## callam_nffc

Its not JD selling it you want to worry about (even if it is a pikey shop)

Its when ya see market fakes its time to torch em!


----------



## ash_peers

i can see alot of scallies wearing tapout in the future now they sell them in JD, i saw sum scum bag wearing a silver star GSP tshirt the other day with his nike hat hanging of the top of his head and the peak facing up to the sky lol, shame aye


----------



## FlikstRR

wow.. i have a venum top and about 2/3 tapout tees.. but i bought mine online aaages ago.. but i wouldnt say im a chav at all.. in fact i dont even wear trakkies and i dont have a cap lol..

im a web geek who drives a drift car and watches mma.. im not sure where i fit in lol.

i heard good reviews on the razerstorm shorts so ill probably get them when i need some (currently jsut doin KB & bjj) so to not look like a catalogue poser...


----------

